# To MR. Louis Anaya



## jprimera (Apr 30, 2002)

Hi

First of all my english is not very good ,so I try to explain in a very basic english.

I goin to turbo my primera (10.1cr) my consern is $$$ and a reliable car.
I planing this setup 
t28 turbo-$$??
t28 manifold-$$$??
oils lines water lines-$$??
head gaskets $$??
JWT ecu s3 program turbo program
370 cc $$$??
cobra maf$$??
s3 cams
2 set pullyes
sprokets (jwt)
intercooler-with one??? for a p11(2000) model$$??
2.5 inch (for turbo)$$??
I already have the 3 inch exaust boost controler etc
what else do I need??'
I do not have a lot of money to spend ,so if you can shipped this stuff I will buy from you.
you can mail me at..

[email protected]

thanks in advance 
sorry for the english hope you can understan me.


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

You got Mail!


----------

